# Panic petrol buyers



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fucking pricks the lot of you! Every c unt and his wife were queuing up tonight to fill their cars to the brim with fuel. 1 hour it took me just to pop Â£30 of Optimax into my drying up tank, just becasue Mr and Mrs Jones think a fucking holocaust is going to happen! Do you not read the papers, watch the news, have any fucking sense at all!!!!???? :x

Let me quote to you some of the blindingly fucking obvious facts that have been in the public domain for days now:



> Mark Bradshaw, head of Garagewatch, which represents 6,500 independent retailers in the UK, told BBC News that panic-buying was causing stations across the UK to run dry. But there was no national shortage of fuel, he added.





> The Fuel Lobby's Andrew Spence said panic-buying was unnecessary as no attempts to disrupt supplies were planned alongside Wednesday's fuel tax protests.





> The farmer from Consett, County Durham, and a prime mover in the 2000 protests, said there would be peaceful protests at refineries around the country.
> But he added: "We are not going to restrict any thoroughfare of fuel whatsoever. There will be no blockades."





> The Association of Chief Police Officers (Acpo) said any attempts to "disrupt essential goods and services that rely on oil" would be met by "firm action" from police forces.
> 
> "Blocking the highway or preventing companies going about their business is unlawful," Acpo said in a statement.
> 
> "Chief Constables around the country are currently making arrangements to deal with any incidents."





> BP spokeswoman Sheila Williams urged motorists "not to over-buy" but added that some stations had already run dry.
> 
> She said deliveries were being made 24 hours a day and that there was "plenty of fuel around".
> 
> Esso spokesman David Erlington also urged customers to buy "as normal".


See that above?!? It's perfectly fucking simple isn't it, it's YOU that is causing the problems, panic buying to the point where they cant deliver it quick enough to refill the petrol stations. There are no, and will be no, shortages!!!!! The only shortage is in your fucking small brained head.

:x


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

On my way home from worj this morning, 5.50am, there was a queue of at least a dozen cars in the nearest petrol station!!

Fucking ridiculous!!

People at work keep asking "have you filled up of petrol?" I've still got 3/4 tank left - NO!!! Fuck off!!!!
[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

i can see it now....

quote/ the trainspotters rotary forum

Fucking sports car driving pricks! Every c unt and his 7mpg car was queuing up tonight to fill their cars to the brim with fuel. 1 hour it took me just to pop Â£12 of 95 RON into my drying up tank, just becasue Mr and Mrs Singen-Smythe cant drive something a little more environmentally friendly! Do you not read the papers, watch the news, have any fucking sense at all!!!!???? by a smart car!!!!!

:wink:

perhaps they were all empty too, also queuing and complaining because the station down the road was empty ? :roll:

I'm going late tonight... hopefully find one open and still with petrol and no queues.... 8)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I queued up for a good 20 minutes today to fill up (I needed it), then got told off by the cashier! The conversation went...

Joker cashier : haven't you gone a bit over, sir?
Me: what do you mean?
JC: You're only supposed to put in Â£20 worth
Me: Well just charge me Â£20 then! (I had put in close to Â£50)
JC: It says on the pump 'max fill Â£20'
Me: Does it? I didn't see. (I noticed afterwards it was scrawled on a scrap of paper)

I don't see why they were 'rationing' the fuel (see post one) and if they are going to do it, then they should set the pumps up to stop at the Â£20 mark and tell the 2 people who were directing you to the pumps to let tell the customers so they could take their business to the station round the corner which isn't living in the 1940's!
Absolute madness, it only helps to perpetuate the myth that there's no petrol!

H


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh and another thing....Â£30 of optimax kmp, that's never a full tank! Either you're panic buying, or your local shell station is the cheapest in the land 

H (hiding behind an optimax pump)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Ah the joys of an economical car 

Although i did fill up last night :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No issue here. Filled up with Â£65 worth of unleaded late this afternoon on my way home - no queue and 92.9p per litre.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Can only agree with above...3 cars in my local filling shop at 6pm, fucking shamefull.

Ahh, one of the few joys of living n Scotland :wink: 

Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Can only agree with above...3 cars in my local filling shop at 6pm, fucking shamefull.
> 
> Ahh, one of the few joys of living n Scotland :wink:
> 
> Dave


That's the first time I've seen you use the 'f' word Dave. 

I filled up on Monday afternoon, on my way home from work, but only because my car was at the empty mark. Didn't have any problems.

A full tank usually lasts me about two weeks.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dee said:


> I'm going late tonight... hopefully find one open and still with petrol and no queues.... 8)


changed my mind.... cant be arsed.... watching 50 years of world of sport (ITV) instead :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Ahh, one of the few joys of living n Scotland :wink:  Dave


Lucky for you there was a wink at the end of that otherwise you would have got a kicking next time we saw you. :wink:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

And amazing how many of those queueing sit there with the engine running...

Passed a petrol station on the way to work this morning, all back to normal. Every time I've passed since Monday a.m. this place has been packed. And let's not start on the dangerous places these people will queue in to make sure they don't miss 'their' place in line.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Fucking pricks the lot of you! Every c unt and his wife were queuing up tonight to fill their cars to the brim with fuel. 1 hour it took me just to pop Â£30 of Optimax into my drying up tank, just becasue Mr and Mrs Jones think a fucking holocaust is going to happen! Do you not read the papers, watch the news, have any fucking sense at all!!!!???? :x


Sounds like a panic buyer to me. :? It's people that do this that cause the problem, wait till it's empty then fill up. :roll:

I filled up with Ultimate Unleaded last night - 107.9/litre


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I put in Â£60 yesterday in busy Earls Court London, no queue and only 93.2 a litre


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Fucking pricks the lot of you! Every c unt and his wife were queuing up tonight to fill their cars to the brim with fuel. 1 hour it took me just to pop Â£30 of Optimax into my drying up tank, just becasue Mr and Mrs Jones think a fucking holocaust is going to happen! Do you not read the papers, watch the news, have any fucking sense at all!!!!???? :x


I can't see how you think you're any different to the rest of the "fucking pricks" in the queue? Did you think you had a more valid reason to get petrol than the rest of them???

Admit it Kev, you were as much part of the problem as the rest of them.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Can only agree with above...3 cars in my local filling shop at 6pm, fucking shamefull.
> ...


I do believe you're right...shameful eh!

After 20 odd years of living up here I think the local influence is starting to take effect...fucking hell 

And to keep it on topic; panic buyers...fucking stupid twats (had a hard day in Glasgow  )

Dave


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

just filled up on the a406 on the way home 95.9p BP no probs...


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I can't see how you think you're any different to the rest of the "fucking pricks" in the queue? Did you think you had a more valid reason to get petrol than the rest of them???
> 
> Admit it Kev, you were as much part of the problem as the rest of them.


HaHa...Kev I think you touched a raw nerve there mate. I reckon Lisa must have queued for at least 4 hours... :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL  No, I filled up at the weekend after Santa Pod and there weren't any queues. Tank was totally empty and it cost a whopping Â£65 to fill up!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bristol seems particularly blessed with sheep like drivers. Kev is right - the low mileage motorists have in effect bought a months worth of fuel in advance. Expect smaller queues than normal for next few weeks. :lol:

I get 550 miles per tank, filled up at weekend, but used this debacle as an excuse not to see any customers this week. :wink:

Glad I'm on derv tho.

For you price grizzlers, marine petrol has been over Â£1 a litre for ages.

Marine diesel, on the other hand, is 30-40p per litre. :twisted:

According to this: http://www.exxonmobil.co.uk/UK-English/Newsroom/UK_NR_NR_NewsReleasesAll_ukpia_240105.asp UK actually has the LOWEST pre tax fuel in EC.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

http://toccionline.kizash.com/films/1001/178/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, it was very bad here on Monday evening, bad on Tuesday, then fine yesterday and today.
It's easy to dismiss people panik (buy) but what do you do if your work/livelyhood depends on getting to clients??? You queue like everyone else :?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

now we have price wars :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

The best 'story' or 'news' I heard this week about the petrol panic buying was sent to me this morning and it reads

_I spoke to my nephew in Stockport last night.

He was going to work yesterday morning, and was surprised to find a traffic jam at 06:45. After a bit of faffing he realised that it was people queueing up for petrol!.

Being a bit crafty, he went past the queue and then started to reverse his car back into the forecourt exit.

At this point a large chap rushed over and blocked him in and started thumping on his car, swearing, and saying "what the fsck are you doing, I was here first," etc etc.

Rick smiled at him and said "and you'll be here all fscking day too if you don't let me in to open the garage"._


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CymruGuy said:


> The best 'story' or 'news' I heard this week about the petrol panic buying was sent to me this morning and it reads
> 
> _I spoke to my nephew in Stockport last night.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

